# Serbian (BCS) Family and Faith



## JustAnotherWolf

I was on here previously asking for some help translating a phrase for my next tattoo. I'm back but this time I've decided to go with single words, right now I'm considering family and i notice there are two translations porodica and familija. Also the word faith which seems to have three different translations. Just wondering which translations have the strongest meaning. I greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## slavic_one

I would say in Croatia: obitelj (family) i vjera (faith). But wait for a Serbian reply, don't know which one they prefer the most.


----------



## Duya

In Serbian, "porodica" (=Croatian "obitelj") is far more common term. It also has the appropriate connotations, for example "porodične vrednosti" = "family values".

"Familija" normally refers to the wider family (i.e. all your relatives including cousins, in-laws etc.).

"Faith" is "vera" in Serbian.


----------



## slavic_one

Btw, in Croatian, "familija" with a meaning Duya gave would be "rodbina".


----------



## Bojan

And word "rodbina" exists with the same meaning in Serbian too.


----------



## JustAnotherWolf

Great, it's perfect for what I want. I'm getting the new ink on my arm and it will be visible so I needed to be sure I was getting the proper word and spelling so thanks again!


----------



## Majalj

You plan to tatoo "rodbina" on your arm???  I know you would be laughed at here... 
Or "vera" - Vera is a very common name for women, so that tatoo would have double meaning.


----------



## Bojan

Majalj is right that you shouldn't tatoo "rodbina" on yourself because that word doesn't have connotations of English word "family" (Serbian "porodica"), and would look odd and silly. Its primary meaning is "extended family". If you wish to convey meaning of "kin" and "consanguinity" there is more appropriate word "rod", but don't use "rodbina".


----------



## JustAnotherWolf

Porodica and Vera is what i'm planning on getting


----------



## Majalj

If I saw a tattoo saying Vera, I'd think your mother was called that.


----------



## JustAnotherWolf

good for you


----------



## doorman

JustAnotherWolf said:


> Porodica and Vera is what i'm planning on getting


If you're planning on getting only one tattoo, I suggest you to write "Vera i Porodica" instead of "Porodica i Vjera" (IMHO, it sounds more powerful)



Majalj said:


> If I saw a tattoo saying Vera, I'd think your mother was called that.


Idem!


----------



## natasha2000

Also, vera with small caps. 


Porodica i vera

Vera with capital V is a female name, as others have already told.

Why don't you use Cyrillic letters? 
Here are some correct versions of the text:

породица и вера

ПОРОДИЦА И ВЕРА

Породица и вера


----------

